# Tarps for bricklayers



## GC_contractor (Mar 25, 2018)

I need tarps to cover bricklaying scaff in times of rain.
They can be up for a few days to a week depending on wall size.
I need tarps in size from 20'x20' to 40'x100.'
They have to be white for visibility.

Do any bricklayers here have any good recommendations?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Enclosing scaffolding with tarps is like dancing with the devil,no matter how much material (weight ) is on planks. A huge sail like that can be a recipe for disaster.


If you must,try this. https://www.homedepot.com/p/HUSKY-2...orced-Polyethylene-Sheeting-RE-620C/202184273


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

billboard covers are what we use for durable tarps. Some are white on unprinted side I think.


----------



## GC_contractor (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. That HD link showed poly that isn't UV treated so it won't stand up. But it is that at 6miland quite strong.

I havde been studying up on tarps today. Thickness (6mil is pretty good, 8 mil if quite strong) , weaves (8x8 is ok, 12x12 is strong) and weight (ounces per sq. yard) are all indicators of quality. I just know though that I am going to spend $300 on a tarp that might be trash in a few days and this will piss me off.

Coincidentally, I saw some of those "billboard covers' today. They were 14'x48' (iirc) of 12 mil (very thick/strong) and cost $70ea. Very cheap. I'm just concerned about their weight.

At least the cheaper polypropylene rips when it's trying to act like a sail. Maybe that's why the thinner stuff is used?

I just started a bricklaying company so I'm still evaluating how things are done. Thank you both (muchly) for the helpful advice.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

6 mil poly fire resistant(required on most jobs) with "fish netting" reinforcement 20' x 100' is 189.99$ at online Sears..... semi see through


If you just trying to keep the material that is stocked on the scaffold dry, try 3-4-5' wide EDPM or EPO roofing "scraps", tacked to the planks with lath as needed...

bone dry materials = lighter units, cleaner units, = more profit $$

There have been days I covered and uncovered six times, but I still got in over 600 brick.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its ok for bricks to get a little wet, especially if its warm. An after noon thundrstorm I wont think twice about it... 

If you get 4 inches or 10 inches of rain, yeah cover it up, but other wise I wont put more than the minimum up.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll disagree with JBM on this issue.

Here, the majority of our brick are hard and very hard baked, in the 9-14KPsi range, "Glassy" to lay, so even a little dampness creates extra washing and lowers precision as the damp brick float on a layer of bleed water.

If you are laying spongy brick, it is a whole different animal.

In the hot months, covering will lower the temp of brick cubes

All other things being equal, bone dry brick will have a greater tensile bond then wetter similar brick, with some caveats for super porous units that might suffer damage when the dehydrated mortar resists normal tooling...

If the laid course of brick has sucked all the bleed water out of the spread mortar, what is left to bond the mortar to the next course when laid?

CMUs of course are easier to lay bone dry, as one doesn't have to hold them up as long as mortar 'hardens' when laying them into position.

And of course they rub down so much quicker for painting.....


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

artisanstone said:


> billboard covers are what we use for durable tarps. Some are white on unprinted side I think.


To be clear, mostly we use these to protect areas under where we work. Also good for protecting material on ground. I didn't really understand that you were talking about tenting scaffolds.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

RE: Tenting scaffolds.

http://www.eagleind.com/accessory/scaffold-wind-clips/

"shacking" or "sheltering" maybe?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

99% of the bricks we use around here, we throw water on in the summer.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe the OPer is looking more for a "awning" type of rain cover to allow non- stop laying in light rain?

Fewer, shorter "rain" outs, more scaffold labor...

Along with a temp. gutter(s) of course.


----------



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

We always used string reinforced poly tarps. They held up pretty well if you can keep the mud off of them and stop laborers from cutting them to pieces.


----------

